# Haruka garden railway in the Summer



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I took some photos of the garden railway last night; I have some new figures as gifts from my father-in-law. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a good looking garden railroad. You have it laid out very nice.Pete


----------

